# Flick Knitting Method



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats how I knit taught by my great aunt when I was 5. Till I came on this forum never realised so many different ways to knit.Interesting though the diversity.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

That is how I was taught to knit and most of my friends knit that way. I sometimes knit the continental way and sometimes this way. To me it is the normal, non continental way of knitting.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe it should be called 'international' method. Look where we're from; US. Australia & Wales. Too funny.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> ...


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Donnabellah said:


> Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> ...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> ...


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

I never let go of mine and it is called pick knitting, the way I was taught. Faye


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have always knitted like that, never knew it had a name, and never knew that there were other ways to knit. Learning new things all the time from this site.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Joy8753 said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> ...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

You will have to be careful how you say flicker knitter!! :lol:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

vershi said:


> You will have to be careful how you say flicker knitter!! :lol:


Your right, but my children are always telling me off for saying words that sound wrong.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

omahelen said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > You will have to be careful how you say flicker knitter!! :lol:
> ...


Lol me too, when I make my own name up to describe something, I am inevitably told it means something rude in modern slang! Who knew? I remember when gay just meant happy!!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I've been feeling like I'm going very slow. 

Pzoe


----------



## sharobmic (Nov 11, 2012)

My Mum has knitted like this for years, its one of the reasons I could never learn from her as she was unable to slow down enough for me to see it. In the end she managed to teach my sister and then with her help and a magazine article I learnt to knit, but as a "wrapper" lol. I am teaching myself the continental way but having problems with tension and I find my "old" way is still faster.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this!! I'm going to try it out this afternoon.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

this is how I was taught by my mom to knit when I was 6 years old and still do to this day.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i have been practicing the "flick" method for a while and am getting pretty good; however, i find that i knit somewhat looser. after reading this topic i may try and do the peruvian. i just LUV this site!!!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

That is the way that I knit. I didn't know what it was called, or if if really was a recognized style of knitting. No one ever showed me how to do it, it just developed over time. i have always admired picking but i couldn't get the hang of purling. It sounds like flicking is a cross between both. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I'm a thrower, but have only been knitting for about a year. Maybe it's time to learn a new trick?


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

This is the way I knit, but I thought I was just odd.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

LunaDragon said:


> This is the way I knit, but I thought I was just odd.


No we are not odd just Unique !!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Nana Ivie said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> ...


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I think it's great BUT I just can't get it!!!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing that. I almost do the same thing and didn't know there was a name for it. I have tried and tried to do the Continental method and can't w/out losing stitches. Now I don't feel so "left out".... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

trish48 said:


> i have been practicing the "flick" method for a while and am getting pretty good; however, i find that i knit somewhat looser. after reading this topic i may try and do the peruvian. i just LUV this site!!!


I believe at hte end of her video, she does say that she uses needles two sizes smaller to get her gauge.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting way to knit - faster than my method of contentintal.
> ...


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

This is how I was taught to knit by my mother and her mother taught her, so I guess it is nothing new. Didn't know it had a different name.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Why should you get angry? I have finished many
items and I only do the throwing method. I feel a bit sad.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> Why should you get angry? I have finished many
> items and I only do the throwing method. I feel a bit sad.


No one should get angry it just shows we all knit in the way that suits us best and judging by this forum and everyone's work , they produce fantastic results. variety is the spice of life


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

omahelen said:


> Donnathomp said:
> 
> 
> > Why should you get angry? I have finished many
> ...


of course we shouldn't. thank you.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

This is how I knit in Continental.... I "flick" my left index finger.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

This made me feel so good. I do very little hand knitting but I watched the video on flicking and that is just the way that I knit. I had wondered what flicking was, so feel good now xxx


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

This link show both the Traditional and Continental methods.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

My girlfriend knits like this ...Kathy..are you out there ??...and it always looks to me like your finger would get sore...but she can go for hours !!!...and she knits Beautifully !!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

